# Interesting Boat



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a well established company. Thats a good start.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Something to compete with the Stumpknocker? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Sure beats a Carolina Skiff although it looks a little tippy. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 

We need to keep an eye on them boys from AR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

wow! that's interesting! I have to get my pops to take a look at one for Bhass fishing.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Go to the basscat website - click on the owners link at top right - then to forum. In search - type in Phelix and you will see some photos with poling platforms. They all say that it's a nice little boat. Check out the warranty too!


----------

